# H SM Attack Bike multi-melta W Attack Bike Heavy Bolter



## mikecoop316 (Jan 9, 2013)

Hi is they anyone out they how would swap a Attack* Bike *multi-melta for a Attack* Bike Heavy Bolter :drinks:
*


----------



## curtislee (Sep 22, 2011)

I think I have one, although I can't check until Sunday.


----------



## mikecoop316 (Jan 9, 2013)

thank you


----------

